# New England Aquatic Plants Society meeting discussion.



## Texex94 (Jul 29, 2004)

Hello All,

A club's strength depends on the membership's involvement in online discussions and participation at monthly meetings. Unfortunately for our group, we have seen a steady decrease in interest partly due to the inability to attend meetings as a result proximity issues associated with the New England region. Although we have attempted to remedy these issues by spreading the meetings around the New England area, the attendance and involvement of the members has steadily faded.

Because of this decline in attendance, our officers are forced to reevaluate the need for our monthly meetings and would like input from both members and nonmebers for a solution to the issue that plagues this group. One suggestion has been to make the meetings quarterly and to advertise well in advance to allow adequate planning for people to attend. There are also other clubs that work strictly as an online group based on the same distance issue and our officers would welcome any feedback with regards to these groups. Until we obtain some information with which to make an informed decision, our meetings will be suspended for the time being and interactions will be limited to the website's forum at www.ne-aquaticplants.com.

We would like any ideas that might improve the membership involvement and participation.

Thanks in advance.

Bailin Shaw
Executive Officer
New England Aquatic Plant Society
www.ne-aquaticplants.com


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Let's start with a basic question to try and kick start this discussion. Would you like to see NEAPS exist as a local aquatic plant club? Additional question: What would entice or allow you to attend a meeting?

In all honestly, the general response to this message will probably dictate the future of NEAPS. So, if you would like to see NEAPS exist at all, please respond as soon as you can. Even a simply "yes" reply will be a start.

Best Regards,
Dennis Dietz
President, NEAPS


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

Yes I would like to see NEAPS continue as a club. Now even though I have been to one meeting, it was a very very good one. I learned a lot that day, water changes in a planted tank, algae removal, planting plants (where i'd be with out this tutorial, i'm not sure). 

The club also was able to answer a lot of questions I had reguarding co2, plants,and lighting. It was a very good day. I was able to pick up fish and plants at a very friendly NSLFS (Not So Local Fish Store) (Ned's).

True, the drive was a bit of a hike, but would i do it again, for sure. It was a good time and I learned a lot.


----------



## fishtastico (Feb 28, 2007)

I live in the Boston metro area.

I've been wanting to attend a meeting for quite some time but I ended up missing the meeting you had at Uncle Ned's Fish Factory, and could not drive to CT for the subsequent ones.

I think quarterly would probably be a better idea. With plenty of advance notice I would likely drive up to 2 hours (ie. Hartford) to attend as long as the weather was permitting.

I also think local "get togethers" wouldn't be a bad idea either although not having met folks in the club yet I'm not even sure how many folks are in the Boston area vs. Hartford, vs. Pioneer Valley, NH, etc.


----------



## treesmcdonald (Mar 14, 2006)

I'm a little slow in replying but I would like to see NEAPS keep going. I have been busy with work and breeding bettas so the planted tank has fallen to the back burner for a bit but its still going! And it seems the less I pay attention to it the better it does  Maybe I was mothering it to death lol. I agree that quarterly meetings would be great and it might be easier to keep attendance up if the meetings are more "special" and not every month. I think we had a good thing going and to let it die out would be kinda sad. Oh yah and Dennis I have your fun little tufted algae in my tank. I just got some ottos for it yesterday but its not gone yet lol. Did you have good luck with the Excel treatment?


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

http://www.frappr.com/aquaticplantcentral

Have you all used this?

If more people used the frappr and I could figure out on it or on Mapquest, I would love to eventually meet with a 'local' club.

Heck, at this point - I would schedule a day off from work to treat myself and do something WITHOUT the family. 

Is Albany very far from everybody? (2 hours?)


----------



## treesmcdonald (Mar 14, 2006)

Hey Jimbo I think Albany is about 2 hours away from western MA but I'm not sure how far it would be from the CT location where the meetings were held. It looks like the club is now defunct as I have posted here and on the website and not heard anything back. Its a bummer for sure but maybe something will change. I can always hope! And I hear you about non-family activities. I always look forward to when the hubby takes the baby to go visit his parents. YAh its mommy time


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

I really think the use of frappr or something similar could promote and support both clubs and local fish stores.

I am learning from my experience with www.cdmas.org that aquarium clubs can be very tricky to maintain and support locally.

I personally feel that it makes much more sense to build up online and then when you are lucky, get together.

The concept of frappr seems so simple. What do you think would be the easiest way to promote its use?


----------



## orca77 (Sep 1, 2007)

Hey. I definitely would like to see NEAPS being around and I would like to be a member of it. I think plant auction and exchange will be a good idea.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Dennis....
where are you?


----------



## treesmcdonald (Mar 14, 2006)

It looks like we have been abandoned!  Maybe if there is enough interest we can meet up somewhere convenient for (almost) everyone and have a plant swap and a round table discussion. Although I lack the complete scientific and artistic knowledge possessed by Dennis and Bailin I know some of the basics and so does Penny. I can at least keep plants alive now!


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi Errin!
I emailed you a while back...perhaps it was eaten by your spam filter.
Still no word from the guys....I emailed them both last week but no reply.
penny


----------



## treesmcdonald (Mar 14, 2006)

You are the second person who has told me that lately. I bought some bettas off of aquabid and almost didn't get them because the seller couldn't contact me! Sorry about that I hope you didn't think I was blowing you off.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Nah- I figured. my work email has an "ex" init and I think the spam filters catch that.
Anyhoo- hope all's well with you!
penny


----------

